# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  الموسوعـــة الكاملــةمن الديكورات لجمال واناقة منـــزلك .....

## ريحانة الحسين

ساحاول ان اضيف مجموعه متنوعه من الديكورات التي تجعل من المنزل تحفه صغيره و متميزة

في السيراميك و الستائر و الديكورات

السيراميك

اليكي مجموعه متميزة من سيراميك الحوائط و الارضيات

ان شاء الله تنال اعجابك


 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 




يتبع

----------


## ريحانة الحسين

*الباركية..* 

الباركية..

عباره عن قطع رفيعة من الخشب يتم تركيبها ورصها على الأرضيات وتثبت بغراء لاصق
يفضله البعض في الغرف والمطابخ وله أشكال عديدة وألوان جميلة




 
.


 



 



 



يتبع

----------


## ريحانة الحسين

*ديكورات وخلفيات للحائط خلف السرير جذابة* 

ديكورات وخلفيات للحائط خلف السرير جذابة




 



 



 



 


يتبع

----------


## ريحانة الحسين

*الستائر* 

الستائر

تنبع أهمية الستارة في المنزل من حيث وظيفتها التي تؤديها فهناك أماكن تكون
الستائر فيها من المكونات الأساسية للديكور وأماكن أخرى تكون الستارة مجرد
مكمل للديكور العام في الغرفة .
على أنه ينبغي في كلا الحالتين اختيار الستارة المناسبة من حيث الشكل والطول
والحجم المناسب مع مراعاة توافق ذلك كله مع ما حولها من ديكور ومع المكان
الذي توضع فيه.

من الأماكن التي تحتاج ستائر أساسية في المنزل ...

1- غرف النوم الرئيسية وغرف الأطفال وذلك لتوفير الراحة في أوقات النوم
المختلفة في النهار والمحافظة على خصوصية هذه الغرف .
2- غرف المعيشة والمداخل التي تفصل مثلا بين أقسام النساء والرجال أو بين
صالات الطعام وغرف الجلوس حيث تحتاج هذه المناطق لحواجز تميز كل منطقة.

الأماكن التي تمثل الستارة فيها ناحية جمالية...

غرف الاستقبال والنوافذ والأبواب المطلة على الحديقة ومدخل الدرج في المنزل ودورات المياه
حيث تأتي الستارة هنا مكملة للديكور بأشكالها الجمالية وتنوع موديلاتها وتصاميمها.

غرفة نوم بنوافذ متعددة تحتاج ستارة بتصميم خاص يتماشى مع النوافذ ذات الشكل المقوس

----------


## ريحانة الحسين

*غرفة الاطفال* 

غرفة الاطفال



 



 



 


 


 


 


 


 




يتبع

----------


## مها 2008



----------


## ريحانة الحسين

مشكوره اختى  خوله

على مرورك

والله يجعلنا عند حسن ...


الظن _ودمتي بود ومحبه

----------


## همسات وله



----------


## ريحانة الحسين

> 



 


يعطيك العافيه على مرورك 

اتشرف بمرورك 

مشكووورررره اختي 


تحياتي لك

----------

